# Whats the recommended oil to use



## C_elliott83 (Dec 14, 2011)

My 2.0 just hit 200k yesterday. Ive had the car about 3 weeks and im getting around to fixing little things. The previous owner of the car is a vw service tech here in virginia. I know fir a fact the timing and water pump and things of that nature have been changed, and i have proof i guess you could say. Anyways ive drivin the car about 1000 miles just local 25m aday round trip to work and home. Oil level reads good but isnt real dirty but i wanna do a change anyways. 

What is the best or recommended oil to use in this thing? 
When i had my 01 grand cherokee it had 190k on it before the motor gave up on me. I used gtx 10-30. I never really seen a difference between regular gtx and highmileage. 

And before you guys say anything no i didnt pay nothing for the car. The guy wanted my jeep so i traded him. It was better fir me at the time. I didnt have the money to fix it and didnt see a point since next month i was getting rid of it for a bigger suv. 

So what oil and filter?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Really, a 2.Slo can run on ANYTHING. Old API SJ oil is what it was intended, so any off-the-shelf oil is fine. 

GTX has good volatility, so it does not burn off much. Hi-Miles oil is a great choice.

For winter, you may want a 5w-30, esp if your commute is short.

If you want to try something to clean the engine, try some G-Oil. It's ester base should do that well.

ANY filter that fits ANY VW/Audi is fine. PepBoys Proline filters are Purolators, which is a good product. Fram ToughGard, the grey one, is a VERY good product, unmatched, afaik. 


Good luck. Don't forget the trans fluid change and def the power steering fluid. I def recommend ATF for the PSF. Good Dexron 3/6 or ATF+4.


----------



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

shell rotella T6 appears to be good stuff. I thought 2.0 ABA motors were 5w-40 engines?


----------



## C_elliott83 (Dec 14, 2011)

Im not sure about the engine code i was told AEG but idk.

Atf4 in psf i have plenty of that. Thanks to my previous jeep. Lol

As for tranny flush. Ya i posted about that in the tanny section wasnt sure what i had (no dipstick) i hate that makes it harder than normal.

Im gonna be working on the car hear and there. Until next month when i get my new car. Then im parking the jetta until i get all the things done. Suspension bushings. Possible wheel bearing. New fender. Just mainly little things. Really want it back to as good as new as possible before i start modding


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

5w-30 is what the newest Euro oils are. As long as normal oil temps aren't exceeded too far, 30 weight is plenty thick and offers great cold performance and mpg.

40 weight can help w/consumption, that's about it. It may make the engine "smoother and quieter", but I like an engine that revs more freely. 

PQIA has some nice reference testing on brands of oil, great ones and ones to avoid. 

http://pqiamerica.com/


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

I have always used bosch, mahl, or mann filters for my vws. they are just as cheap as frams. I always buy them from germanautoparts.com. they are around $4 a piece. i feel better even if they arn't any better. There are plenty of people on here that will say they will only use them for a multitude of reasons. just peace of mind for me.


----------



## Retiredonce (Sep 16, 2007)

I've been using wally world Syntech 5-30 and the blue wally world filter for years in my '97 with 180K and it runs like a champ. As previously posted, a 2.0 will use just about anything you can put in it, but frequency is everything. I change mine at 6k, but I do almost no city driving; my commute is 40+ miles on the interstate. If I was using dino juice I'd most likely change it at 4k, but that's just me. (BTW, I use the 3600 filter, designed for a Ford Taurus; accidentally mixed my filters one day and it ended up on the VW. It's a bit larger but a lot more filter media).


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Did you see Supertech in the PQIA survey? It rates well in lab tests and actually is a very good product.

I'm a Havoline guy, but Valvoline is kind of where it's at.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)




----------

